# Text wird beim schreiben gelöscht



## ziriander (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Wenn ich mit dem Cursor mitten in einen geschriebenen Text gehe um z.B. ein Wort zu ändern oder einen Fehler zu korigieren passiert es manchmal das der nachfolgende Text nicht etwa wie üblich verschoben, sondern Buchstabe für Buchstabe gelöscht wird.  Also ich schreibe einen Buchstaben und einer wird gelöscht.

Warscheinlich löse ich das aus Versehen durch einen Tastaturbefehl aus, aber ich bin noch nicht drauf gekommen wie und wüsste gerne wie ich das dann wieder korigieren kann.  

Das passiert in allen Office 2000 Progs die ich nutze.

merci for help
ziriander


----------



## Erpel (7. Oktober 2003)

Einfach auf die einfügen Taste über Entf drücken dann gehts wieder weg.


----------



## Jan Seifert (7. Oktober 2003)

Oder anders ausgedrückt, drück die *[Einfg]* Taste


----------



## ziriander (7. Oktober 2003)

Danke, das hat geklappt.


----------



## Stefan Brösicke (15. Oktober 2003)

Etwas spät, aber vielleicht noch eine Anmerkung:

In der Statuszeile, die Zeile über der Startleiste kann man normalerweise den Begriff: ÜB schwach sehen.

Sieht man ihn markiert, bedeutet es das beim schreiben der weitere Text "überschrieben" werden soll.

Man klickt meist unabsichtlich diese Funktion "Überschreiben" an.

Einfach wiederum anklicken, das ist "Überschreiben" ausgeschaltet.



Gruß Stefan


----------



## ziriander (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

Danke für deine Mail, war aber nicht nötig, da man von "tutorials.de" automatisch eine mail bekommt wenn jemand  zum jeweiligen Thema antwortet.


Danke auch für deine Erklärung. Ich denke das Problem ist nun geklärt.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------

